# (PC-BSD 8 64bit) Medium Not Found During Boot, freezes...



## human3499320534 (Apr 27, 2010)

Three out of four times I had a problem booting PC-BSD. I am not sure if it is PC-BSD specific or Free-BSD as well.

The problem appears to be the cd/dvd drive. For someone reason during the boot process it gets confused, says no medium was found and most times it just freezes. So I searched and found the work around is keeping a disk in the cd/dvd drive. This works perfectly.

However I would like to find out how to fix this without having to keep a disk in the drive all the time. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 27, 2010)

Do you ever use the PC-BSD forums at all? This is now your third PC-BSD thread. This is not, and never will be, "the other PC-BSD forum you might as well use".


----------



## human3499320534 (Apr 28, 2010)

I thought it was allowed to post here with PC-BSD questions. I never get answers at their forums or they take awhile, thought this one would be more friendly. I am coming over from Linux (and very light Windows user.) 

Never mind if it such a big issue. I will mark the thread as solved and either find the fix myself or look for alternatives to BSD. Thought *BSD variants would be more friendly with each other, lol.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 28, 2010)

The 'occasional topic' is ok, but this is simply not _the_ PC-BSD forum. It's not a big issue, just something that needs to be clear. We can't help it that the _actual_ PC-BSD forum apparently does not deliver. The PC-BSD community should get to work and fix that instead of relying on the FreeBSD forums to pick up the slack. We have plenty of work supporting FreeBSD itself, and no PC-BSD-specific knowledge and/or solutions can be expected here.


----------



## human3499320534 (Apr 28, 2010)

It's ok. I know it is based on FreeBSD and not that different. It was also confusing since the install of PC-BSD gave me the option to install it or FreeBSD. So I assumed that this forum was just as good to get me started learning about BSD in general, especially FreeBSD.

I am not too worried, a little frustrated yes. I triple boot XP (For one game only I get bad FPS on with wine,) Sabayon and PC-BSD. Tried Solaris yet again and was seriously disappointed so the official count is just three at the moment.

I might just pull back from BSD in general until I can read up on it some more and learn what I can first. It is not that different then Linux but it is not Linux so I need to get the hang of a few things.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 28, 2010)

No, PC-BSD is not that different from FreeBSD ... but unfortunately, "we" ("the FreeBSD community") don't really know what the difference actually is (in other words: which parts of FreeBSD the PC-BSD people changed, removed, rewrote, and/or customised (the different package management comes to mind, which confuses 'ports' users)), because we didn't create PC-BSD, and most of us don't use it or even know it, other than by name. So any advice given here (if any) can be devastatingly wrong because it may lead to destroying the very thing that actually makes it PC-BSD ...


----------



## foldingstock (Apr 28, 2010)

human3499320534 said:
			
		

> Three out of four times I had a problem booting PC-BSD. I am not sure if it is PC-BSD specific or Free-BSD as well.



If you have the time and means, perhaps you should try installing FreeBSD (from an official FreeBSD install media) and see if you have the same problems. This will let you know if it is FreeBSD or some custom PCBSD patch causing the boot problems.


----------



## tankist02 (Apr 29, 2010)

Instead of using PCBSD forums you may want to try their mailing list(s). More developers/testers hang out there than in the forums.


----------



## human3499320534 (Apr 29, 2010)

I understand where everyone is coming from. I uninstalled PC-BSD and I am currently just "playing around" with other BSD OS's. PC-BSD seems to be the only one I was actually able to get installed without any problems and boot after the install. So back to my original thought is just to keep Linux installed and learn more about BSD in general before I do too much.


----------

